# Grouped reservations



## Tacoma (Jul 6, 2018)

I know the rules changed but don't remember exactly how. I have a seaside reservation for next summer but likely won't stay the 7 days (8 - if waitlist for July 4 comes through). I would also like to go to running Y and one of the 2 resorts near Bend all in about 2 weeks. Which Bend resort is better and how exactly do grouped reservations work now?

TIA
Joan


----------



## CO skier (Jul 6, 2018)

Tacoma said:


> I know the rules changed but don't remember exactly how. I have a seaside reservation for next summer but likely won't stay the 7 days (8 - if waitlist for July 4 comes through). I would also like to go to running Y and one of the 2 resorts near Bend all in about 2 weeks. Which Bend resort is better and how exactly do grouped reservations work now?
> 
> TIA
> Joan


The rule changed to require that the first day of each grouped reservation segment must be within 13 months at the time of reservation.  There is still the 7 night minimum for reservations booked 10-13 months in advance.

If your Seaside reservation was booked more than 10 months in advance, you would need to keep at least the first day of that reservation.  You may drop Seaside nights from the end of the reservation and add enough nights at other resorts to meet the minimum 7.

To illustrate one possibility, you could keep four nights at Seaside and add four nights at Running Y or a Bend resort.  Those 8 nights meet the 7-night minimum.  Then add four more nights at the other resort.  It can all be done in one call, if there is the availability at the resorts.  If one of the resorts is booked for the nights you want, waitlist them and add them later.  Whenever the July 4th waitlist at Seaside comes through, add it to the beginning of the grouped reservation.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 6, 2018)

The change is the 1st day of ALL segments must be within 13 mos.
14 nites is the max segment.
All segments in Red
Same Guests.
HKT for each unit

With multiple accounts and waitlisting etc.... you can walk reservations, but that takes a bunch 'o red season points and numerous accounts.

Courtesy of @alwysonvac  and @easyrider 

*Changes to the Grouped Reservation Guideline*

As part of the Board's efforts to increase availability at the most sought after resorts, the Board of Directors for WorldMark, The Club recently updated the Grouped Reservation Guideline. The suggestion came from an owner who identified a scenario specific to grouped reservation booking patterns, which provided an advantage in booking beyond the 13 month window. This member also delivered to the board a possible solution to address the scenario. 

*After evaluation, the Board approved an update to the grouped reservation guideline to require that all segments of a grouped reservation must be within the 13 month window at the time the reservation is made. The change is effective January 1, 2016.* Collectively, the Board of Directors feels this solution reinforces equitable access for all owners at the 13 month mark. The Board has asked that we continue working to identify opportunities to increase availability at the most sought after resorts. Please visit the *Board of Directors* page for more information on how your Board serves WorldMark owners.

10. Grouped Reservations consist of two or more consecutive Red Season reservations (segments) linked together so that the grouped segments comply with the seven-night minimum stay requirement. Grouped Reservation bookings can be facilitated to create one continuous vacation, booked for and occupied by the same guest(s). The individual segments can be at a single, or at multiple resorts. The first day of all segments must be within 13 months of check-in at the time of reservation. Additional segments can continue to be added to a Grouped Reservation until the total of all segments exceeds 14 nights, at which point no more segments can be added. Any further nights need to be booked as a separate reservation in compliance with the Guidelines. There is a 48 hour waiting period for any changes or modifications to a confirmed Grouped Reservation not in compliance with the Guidelines on the original date of booking.


----------



## chemteach (Jul 6, 2018)

With these rules, could a member book resort A for July 1-July 8 at 13 months in advance, resort B for July 6 - July 13 at 13 months in advance, and then phone Worldmark to join the two reservations, deleting July 6 and July 7 from resort A?


----------



## taterhed (Jul 6, 2018)

chemteach said:


> With these rules, could a member book resort A for July 1-July 8 at 13 months in advance, resort B for July 6 - July 13 at 13 months in advance, and then phone Worldmark to join the two reservations, deleting July 6 and July 7 from resort A?



Yes.  Contiguous booking (no open days) all red.


----------



## chemteach (Jul 6, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2018)

And using the example just above, how do housekeeping tokens work? Would the grouped reservation take two tokens, since it’s at two resorts?

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Jul 6, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> And using the example just above, how do housekeeping tokens work? *Would the grouped reservation take two tokens, since it’s at two resorts?*
> 
> Dave


Yes.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Yes.



So the advantage of grouping like this is just to get around the seven night stay requirement?

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Jul 6, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> So the advantage of grouping like this is just to get around the seven night stay requirement?
> 
> Dave


Right, again.  It was originally conceived for those visiting HI wishing to "island hop" between WM resorts.  Naturally, WM's HI properties are Red-year-round ... so the 7-day rule made it difficult to book an island hopping trip.  Thus, grouped reservations were created so we could see multiple locations in a short span of time.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2018)

Makes sense.  Thanks for the information!  Still learning the nuances of WM ownership. 

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Jul 6, 2018)

Also, just to clarify, it's not one hkt for each resort, it's one hkt for each different unit/reservation.  if you stay in the same unit for the entire stay at the resort that it should only be one hkt, but you may have to contact guest services to have them combine the reservations.  This is pretty common when you use waitlist to pick up extra days. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

